# Pet peeves



## David (Mar 13, 2021)

It annoys me when people hand out compliments with little to no thought. For example, I can't stand when someone calls two people the same superlative. e.g., "You're the best I know at [insert topic/skill]."

IMO, even if they're an attempt at being nice or making others feel better, thoughtless compliments devalue a person's words in general. If someone does this enough, I feel like I can't trust their compliments, which sucks.

Anyone feel me on that?

And what're your pet peeves?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Mar 13, 2021)

1. Democrats and Republicans fighting when there is a middle ground and much of their logics contradict each other 
2. People
3. People telling me my problems like I don't know already lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 13, 2021)

From the top of my head, certain words or like internet certain slang annoys me  
People being late. I mean like hours or days late or forget about the appointment or what to do activity wise together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> 2. People


Lol


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 13, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ is peeved by pets

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 13, 2021)

Noisy eating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 13, 2021)

Loud Sounds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 13, 2021)

People who don't respond to calls/text for days/weeks, but when you hang out with them they are practically glued to their phones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

I have too many pet peeves to list, here, so I shall mention only the most egregious examples.

Noisy eating and snoring both bother me, very much.

I severely dislike people who take days, or even weeks, to respond to messages on social media, and I even more strongly dislike people who cease communicating without warning. I also dislike people who talk incessantly without giving other people an opportunity to say anything in response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have too many pet peeves to list, here, so I shall mention only the most egregious examples.
> 
> Noisy eating and snoring both bother me, very much.
> *
> I severely dislike people who take days, or even weeks, to respond to messages on social media, and I even more strongly dislike people who cease communicating without warning. I also dislike people who talk incessantly without giving other people an opportunity to say anything in response.*


Wow this may be the first time I've agreed with you on something. I will forever remember this day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Wow this may be the first time I've agreed with you on something. I will forever remember this day.



May I please quote this post in my signature?



Valgrind said:


> @DemonDragonJ is peeved by pets



May I also quote this post in my signature?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> May I please quote this post in my signature?
> 
> 
> 
> May I also quote this post in my signature?


If you send me $100 I will let you quote my post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> If you send me $100 I will let you quote my post.



Never mind it, in that case; it is not worth that much, to me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Never mind it, in that case; it is not worth that much, to me.


Ok normally I would charge $100, but for you my friend I will charge $95.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Ok normally I would charge $100, but for you my friend I will charge $95.



I will not pay any price, because I am merely asking to quote your post, not purchase valuable services or goods from you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> May I please quote this post in my signature?
> 
> 
> 
> May I also quote this post in my signature?


i kinda liked the last one better but if you're dead set on this sure

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i kinda liked the last one better but if you're dead set on this sure



Thank you, very much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 15, 2021)

1) i hate being talked to during car rides. i prefer looking out the window, listening to music, sometimes falling asleep- we'll talk when we get where we're going.

2) people touching my face. not sure what it is, but it actually makes me see red. the only exception is when my husband does it, or my mom.

3) since lockdown began, i've started going on daily walks. it irritates me when i'm strolling down a path alone, and a stranger decides to walk towards me. there are other paths available, but no, they'd rather walk on mine.  i seethe internally about it and find somewhere else to walk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2021)

people who will 1 up/make the situation about them

im talkin about people who do it consistently to the point where it seems that's their entire character

"hey man, im having a baby"
"oh well im having 3"

obviously thats a bit exaggerated but you get the point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 16, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> 2) people touching my face. not sure what it is, but it actually makes me see red. the only exception is when my husband does it, or my mom.



Who goes about touching people's faces? Besides your partner, that's incredibly weird and invasive! Creepy as hell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 16, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> 3) since lockdown began, i've started going on daily walks. it irritates me when i'm strolling down a path alone, and a stranger decides to walk towards me. there are other paths available, but no, they'd rather walk on mine.  i seethe internally about it and find somewhere else to walk.


Yeah I feel this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 16, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Who goes about touching people's faces? Besides your partner, that's incredibly weird and invasive! Creepy as hell.



lol, unfortunately, it used to happen a lot to me. 

i never get pimples and i have always been blessed with clear skin. i've had colleagues at work and new friends/acquaintances ooh and aah over that before they inevitably put their dirty paws on my skin 

luckily, COVID has meant this doesn't happen any more.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Francyst (Mar 16, 2021)

Small talk

A single mention of astrology 

People
Who
Text
Like
This

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Mar 16, 2021)

Bad BO
Dirtyness in living space

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 17, 2021)

People who are incapable of breathing without a phone. Like you know when you are meeting with friends and there will always be someone who calls the person they regularly fuck and make tea for every 40 minutes. What the hell do you have to talk about after several years every hour? And you can hear that dumb talk with "hey", "what are you doing", "ah, I see, I see, aha", "just sitting here". And it's not like they are bored by meeting, everyone ends up spending loads of time together BUT with several calls here and there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Noisy eating and *snoring* both bother me, very much.


Fuck man, I'm just trying to breathe.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2021)

Small talk.

Unnecessary pleasantries.

Unnecessary details and/or explainations.

People acting like they're your best pals despite you two not talking for years.

People acting like you're best pals to impress someone else or get a favour from you.

People adopting your hobbies and/or interests just to impress others while not giving a damn about the subject.

Being relatives doesn't mean you own your soul and life to someone, especially when they've done nothing for you ever while expecting everything in return.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Being relatives doesn't mean you own your soul and life to someone, especially when they've done nothing for you ever while expecting everything in return.



Cut them off


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Cut them off


You can't ask someone to cut off their own soul and life
j/k


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> You can't ask someone to cut off their own soul and life
> j/k



Sure can

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Cut them off


I live in a southern slavic country where relatives are more important than family... We're not on the greek or italian level of family matters but we're up there.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Am I the only one on this forum who doesn't care about family at all?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Am I the only one on this forum who doesn't care about family at all?


Depends how precise you want to get.

Do I care about my parents/siblings? Hell yes.

Do I care much about my cousins/aunts/uncles/nieces/nephews/grandparents? Most of them no, but some of them yes. I will be cordial and interact with them, but I'm not gonna act like I'm super close with them when I see them once every few years.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

A lot people in this forum talk about how they didn't do something because of their parents or that their parents don't approve of something (like their sexuality). Why bother if your family is like this? In my opinion, just because you are their child, doesn't mean you have to accept negative behaviour and attitudes. I don't feel like I owe my parents anything.


----------



## Sloan (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Am I the only one on this forum who doesn't care about family at all?


I don't consider Family just blood relatives.  I talk to my biological Family now but I didn't from 2014-early 2020.  Still in between that time I had "Family" imo.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Sloan said:


> I don't consider Family just blood relatives.  I talk to my biological Family now but I didn't from 2014-early 2020.  Still in between that time I had "Family" imo.



I like that, there's something to that idea which is nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Am I the only one on this forum who doesn't care about family at all?


nah, i don't see any reason for familial closeness just for the sake of it

i get on great with my mom, but don't have any siblings and don't have much to talk about with my cousins so i barely stay in touch

i don't understand ddj's obsession with family despite seeming to simultaneously resent them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

I love my family a lot and some of my extended family. 

Some of my extended family I actively avoid. I don't think they ever fully evolved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 22, 2021)

I hate small talk.  I also hate conversations but I can tolerate them If it is something I know about or am interested in learning.

I hate when people stare at you when talking. I understand but don't like looking someone in the eyes when talking but that should only go on for a couple of seconds, not the whole conversation.

Basically I just hate speaking with others.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 22, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> I hate when people stare at you when talking. I understand but don't like looking someone in the eyes when talking but that should only go on for a couple of seconds, not the whole conversation.


This shit is so uncomfortable lol like what's with those people and unbroken eye contact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> This shit is so uncomfortable lol like what's with those people and unbroken eye contact.


Yeah idk it always unsettles me. Trying to see in to my soul or some shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 30, 2021)

People that continue to talk after you've told them you're in a rush.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 30, 2021)

-People that cough or sneeze without covering themselves.
-People that talk on and on and never seem to stop or let you get a word in.
-People that smell and/or don't practice basic hygene like washing their hands especially after doing something nasty like using the restroom or picking their nose.
-People that stare at you for prolonged periods.
-People that want to touch or interact physically with you too much outside of the occasional handshake (And since the pandemic I don't want any physical contact with anyone period.).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Francyst (Mar 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Am I the only one on this forum who doesn't care about family at all?


I facepalm when people justify and accept the negative words/actions of their family. Blood family isn't worth anything. The only thing that matters is how people treat you.

It's not just a family issue tho. Friends and S/Os. I guess people just dont respect themselves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

